# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Extrascharf im Thai-Restaurant
[youtube:10kqbcbh]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QJn5pe61Rs[/youtube:10kqbcbh]

----------


## Willi Wacker

...hehehe

----------


## Greenhorn

ja, ... schliesse mich den Worten meines Vorredners an.

Gibt es heute eigentlich etwas vergleichbares wie den Didi noch?

----------


## pit

Klasse Phommel!   ::  

Ich glaube, da mußtest Du gründlich stöbern.

 ::

----------

